# What are the old Bronica Etrsi's worth?



## photocoach

I have em being used as book holders.  Was thinking of filling them with concrete!  

lol

Anything?

I dunno, they were my babies!

If they are worth something in a Hew York Minute.  I want a 600mm nikon lens


----------



## dxqcanada

You can look at B&H's used section: Used Cameras
or other camera stores that sell used, like KEH: Bronica ETRS Camera Bodies - KEH.com


----------



## HotCrossBun

Quite a bit according to Zenza: Bronica ETRSi Price Guide: estimate a camera value


----------



## Derrel

HotCrossBun said:


> Quite a bit according to Zenza: Bronica ETRSi Price Guide: estimate a camera value



Yeah--look at this one--already up to a bid of $41 on eBay, with five days left...
ZENZA BRONICA ETRSi SLR - 4.5 x 6 - 120/220 Film Camera | eBay


----------

